
No, the new 2019 Mac Pro isn't a fairy tale come true - wachilt
https://iphone.appleinsider.com/articles/19/10/13/editorial-no-the-new-2019-mac-pro-isnt-a-fairy-tale-come-true
======
blue_devil
Or perhaps the new Mac Pro is a reincarnation of the Lisa cock-up.

